# Looking for plans for a tea box



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Howdy from the Great White North,

At the top of my project list is a tea box. It's dependant of course on me finally getting a bandsaw, but I'm working on that.

I've gone through Box-Making basics by Freedman and Basic Box Making by Stowe. Many of the projects in the books have elements that appeal to me, but none of them are specifically for tea. I've been drooling over the tea boxes posted on LJ since joining but can't seem to find specific plans other than one with Sketchup.

If I see something blue in a catalogue, I can't picture it in red, so I really do need actual plans and I'm not confident enough to put together different elements into one plan at this point.

Grateful for any suggestions.

S


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I built this one from plans in the August 2012 issue of Pop Woodworking.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Time to push your limits/ Boxguy, Andy had tutorials on box building, and is it a bandsaw box?

http://lumberjocks.com/Argyllshire


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sandra- Give us a rough sketch. I'm having trouble visualizing a bandsawn tea box. I would just build a box to the dimensions you want and then build appropriate dividers. Looks more like a tablesaw project to me.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Ooops, I guess I don't know what I don't know….

I am waiting for my bandsaw because I'd like to use it to resaw some hardwood that I have in mind for the box.

I wasn't planning on the box being a bandsaw box….


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

You partially do need to base it off of what kind of tea box is needed. For my wife's tea what really sets the box apart is that it has dividers for her tea tins, a spot for her tea bags and a spot for the spoon to fill the tea bags. While for someone who uses pre-made teabags having a box with 3-5 straight dividers that will hold the teabags in a row so that the package is easy to reach and pullout would be a better design.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Sandra- Now that makes perfect sense! Just experiment with dimensions and designs using ply or pine until you get something you like. Then break out the "good stuff" and go for it!


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

A couple of years ago, Glen Huey buit a Philadelphia (sp) spice box for Popular Woodworking.
May be larger than what you want. Check it out on the Pop Wood web site.

If you like it, or can scale it down, Pm me. I'll send plans in pdf format.
Inlays challenged me to Up My Skills.


----------



## dec11ad (Feb 20, 2013)

something like this? http://lumberjocks.com/projects/79971


----------

